# Artifical Stone Chimney w/Cabinet & Wood Storage + Lighting



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

2low4nh said:


> acryl 60? its decent quikrete admix works almost as well at a fraction of the cost


I would actually like to spend even more money and go with PolyPlex or Forton both can be found at http://www.concretecountertopsupply.com

Higher acrylic content means better adhesion, more sticky, less shrinkage and more possitives


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

You have to think what happens when you get a chimney fire; that isn't so unusual.

The chimney can glow bright red and even blow; that ain't 250 degrees.

They look safe when they are operating within range, but when you get a chimney fire it will teach you some respect, even fear. They become blast furnaces. 

These codes and practices came about from many house fires caused by poor installations and bad practices.

Willy

Oops; responded for the first page, not page 3 of the thread; apologies


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

No problem. :thumbsup:

Everything is spaced out now.


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

I think I need to hook up with you for a day to see this system in person. I have no desire to do it but wuld love to see it from start to finish. it almost looks fun


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

When you have a good mix and technique, it is fun. Goes quick too. I have done a lot of exterior faux stone but the mix and techniques are very different. This was a new animal for me so adjusting my mix and techniques were priority 1. I do have a tight mix and technique down now though so it will come along pretty good. If I had a bigger bucket I could make more at once and do more too. 

Its very versatile and lightweight compared to natural stone. Although I have seen some awesome natural stone hearths, I could never be a true stone mason or the eye for good quality stone. Don't have the patience to be a stone mason. Plus my back, at 27 years old, is equivalent of an 80 year old man. Sometimes I can't stand up straight. That's another reason I don't do natural stone. 4 compressed discs in my lower back equates for a lot of pain.


----------



## 2low4nh (Dec 12, 2010)

see I only do cultured stone and natural stone then the obvious brick block work. this would not really fit in my scope of work but it is interesting. I have seen it in person finished but never watch the process.


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)




----------



## lukachuki (Feb 11, 2005)

I admire you for sharing your progress with us as you master this craft. One of the nuances which I think would help this technique achieve a little more genuine feel is to find ways to make it look NOT so perfect. Very rarely do you see stone and joints so consistent in shape. (unless you are the Inca or Bytor)

When doing REAL stonework you work hard to get everything perfect and you fall short but the effort is worthwhile, when doing feaux I really think you need to work at building in some inconsistencies.

Just my 2 cents.


I also have to say that it looks incredibly fun to do.


----------



## jgray152 (Oct 4, 2009)

Your welcome :thumbsup:

I couldn't agree more. In fact this is one thing I have been trying to think of doing. As I get better at it im sure I'll find easy ways of doing just that. Though I do think the concrete would have to be at least 2" thick so its not so easy to see the scratch coat when making some wider inconsistent joints


----------

